# Setup of the Day



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

A few forums I'm on have this thread, and it is a great way to see how peoples' boards evolve, or getting ideas for new combinations. This is different from the "post your pedal board" thread as I am hoping people will post many different setups, so we can see what goes into building a setup.

Today!

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]







[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Neighbours told me to turn it down slightly before this, I need to find a new place to live lol[/FONT]


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks awesome! Details please!


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Ugh, editing on an ipad sucks.

72 lp deluxe with sd p90's > tuner > old mxr dynacomp > mjt Japanese girl wah > danelectro tod > danelectro OCD clone > diamond memory lane 2 > van amps reverb > space echo > brown face transition fender princeton


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll play.








PRS SE Singlecut with pearly gates bridge & p/rails neck.>wampler Euphoria> ibby DML 20> Ibby EM-5 > Epi Valve Jr.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -& All Round Nice Guy.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

2% milk>dried potato flakes>presidents choice canned peas>>shake-n-bake chops no wait i mean 
lp guitar> tuner>bd2 or or od1 as a clean boost, the red horse fuzz is another option, as are the usual suspects, chorus/flange/delay. if i use the strat i have the added options of compressor, and eq. at the volumes i play, i don't use the compressor or the eq quite as much as i might if i played louder.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Godin Icon Fat Black with BBpro(bridge) and P94(Neck)>Boss DF-2>Boss CE-2>Boss DM-2>Suhr Corso>Dr. Z 2x12


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Playing around with the space echo, and doing a poor imitation of johnny marr


Les paul > space echo > bronco


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152352042262968


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Setup for today's rehearsal. Gibson es339 & es336 ---> pedalboard ---> Rivera Clubhouse Royale

Pedalboard:
(Sonic Research Turbo Tuner->Diamond Compressor->Plutoneium Chi-Wah-Wah->ClinchFx EP Pre->Timmy->Hermida Zendrive->Boss Digital Dimension->Strymon El Capistan)


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2014)

there's a pedal board there? oh, I see it now.
impressive set up you have.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Chito said:


> Setup for today's rehearsal. Gibson es339 & es336 ---> pedalboard ---> Rivera Clubhouse Royale
> 
> Pedalboard:
> (Sonic Research Turbo Tuner->Diamond Compressor->Plutoneium Chi-Wah-Wah->ClinchFx EP Pre->Timmy->Hermida Zendrive->Boss Digital Dimension->Strymon El Capistan)
> ...


I could see myself having some fun in that room


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Bottom shelf zvex day...


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Let's keep this going...

Got the speakers wires up in the vox (blue/green combo), had some fun with the looper












Video...
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152371975302968&id=515077967


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Just did a re-tweak of the pedalboard.
Kind of fun.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is this what heaven looks like?



Chito said:


> View attachment 9440


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Setup last Saturday's gig.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It seems to me like a complicated way to get a different sound. I know a lot of you guys like messing around with a bunch of pedals instead of using an effects unit, though. Each to their own I guess or they would stop making pedals.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've gone back and forth through the years. Pedals in the 70's, sold em and tried multi-fx units in the mid '80's. By the mid-to-late 90's I was back to buying (and in some cases re-buying) pedals. 

Now I've got a bit of both. I will say though, that I never really liked the mfx units for gain/drive sounds. Always seemed artificial on the Boss/Zoom/Line6 stuff. So my main board has all separate pedals while my lil board has an M5 with a couple analog drive pedals. Good compromise I think. IMO, its more fun screwing around with separate pedals than menus. YMMV


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

From Saturday night's gig. There's a Zoom G3x on the stage as well


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

playing around with a modded digitech xp series pedal (on the space station setting) with a big box dmm, and then through a looper

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152426963352968&set=vb.515077967&type=3&theater


----------



## finboy (Jun 13, 2006)

Mo'


----------

